# Cougar-Gehäuse



## Painkiller (12. September 2009)

*Cougar-Gehäuse*

Hab heute mal auf eurer Homepage rumgeschnüffelt. 

Ich wusst ja gar nicht das ihr auch Gehäuse herstellt... 

Kommen da in Zukunft noch mehr oder ist das erst mal ein Test?


----------



## Compucase (12. September 2009)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Da kommt ganz sicher noch mehr da HEC / Compucase auch schon lange Zeit OEM-Cases für namhafte Hersteller fertigt.
Unsere eigenen waren und sind hauptsächlich für Systemhäuser etc. gedacht.
Ähnlich wie bei den Netzteilen werden wir da aber auch noch was eigenes bringen, wir haben schon eine eigene Entwicklungsabteilung für zukünftige COUGAR-Cases abgestellt.
Da kommt also was.


----------



## poiu (12. September 2009)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

geh mal zu atelco da findest du vieles von Compucase  

Produkte

wobei ich die hässlich finde , ausgenommen die 7K & 8K -Serie:


----------



## XFX-Rocker (12. September 2009)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Die 98er Reihe kennt man viel aus Fertigrechnern ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

@Compucase
Plant ihr auch etwas im µATX Bereich?


----------



## Painkiller (12. September 2009)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*



Fadi schrieb:


> @Compucase
> Plant ihr auch etwas im µATX Bereich?




Na hoffens wir doch mal...

Wenn die Gehäuse auch so gut gekühlt werden wie die NT´s dann wird des ja mal der Hammer....  

Könnt mir so einen Orangen Wohnzimmer-PC gut vorstellen XD

@ Compucase

Nach welchen Aspekten wählt ihr eingentlich eure Lüfter aus?


----------



## Compucase (13. September 2009)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

@Fadi
Ja, da haben wir auch einige Neuerungen geplant, allerdings nicht unter dem COUGAR Label sondern unter Compucase. aber was noch nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.

@<<Painkiller>>
Die Lüfter für die Netzteile kaufen wir bei einem langjährigen Partnerunternehmen ein die weltweit bekannt sind. Viele andere "Marken" kaufen dort auch ihre Lüfter und verkaufen diese dann unter deren Label.
Bei High-End Produkten wie den COUGAR-Netzteilen steht die Qualität an erster Stelle und nicht das günstigste Produkt.
Der Lüfter muss also auch noch Jahren keine Abnutzungserscheinungen zeigen und individuell auf unsere Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten sein, also programmiert.
Wichtig ist auch das es sich um einen in großen Mengen verfügbaren Lüfter handelt, der kurzfrisitg auch in tausender Stückzahlen bei uns in der Produktion angeliefert wird. Schließlich ist das Kühlkonzept und der Lüfter (Anzahl der Flügel, Abmessungen/Form der Flügel etc.) aufeinander abgestimmt. Ist der Lüfter nicht verfügbar, stoppt die Produktion. Setzen wir einen anderen Lüfter ein, kann es Probleme im Betrieb geben - so oder so gibt es dann Probleme bei den Zertifizierungen.


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2009)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*



Compucase schrieb:


> @Fadi
> Ja, da haben wir auch einige Neuerungen geplant, allerdings nicht unter dem COUGAR Label sondern unter Compucase. aber was noch nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.
> 
> @<<Painkiller>>
> ...




Zu dem Was du Fadi geschrieben hast...

Wenn das so weitergeht ist Cougar bald bekannter aus Compucase...^^ 

Und vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung...


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Cougar baut ja auch schönere Sachen als Compucase.


----------



## Compucase (13. September 2009)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

COUGAR ist ein Teil von HEC/Compucase Enterprises, also eine "eigenständige" Abteilung. Daher gebürt schon HEC / Compucase der Respekt


----------



## dbpaule (24. September 2009)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Schön wärs auch, wenn was für Modder rauskommt, zB was mit schwarzem Innenraum! Dann würde das 98R9 auch richtig geil aussehen. Obwohl ichs so schon ziemlich gut finde!

MfG, Paule


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. September 2009)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Naja, das ist für Modder vielleicht schön, im Alltagsbetrieb ists aber nicht soo sinnvoll, da man Kratzer besser sieht...


----------



## dbpaule (24. September 2009)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Da haste Recht! Aber welcher Modder macht schon Kratzer ins Case? Das wäre stümperhaft! Das Xigmatek Midgard verkauft sich auch nur so gut, weil die Farbgebung so klasse ist. Sonst würden sie das einfache CM690 nehmen! Vielleicht wärs dann besser, wenn man beim 6XR9 stattdessen den Innenraum schwarz gestaltet! Aber naja, das ist nur ein Schmankerl. Beim 69R9 stört mich nur, dass man "nur" 3 Lüfter verbauen kann. Sonst find ichs momentan besser als viele andere. 
Besser find ich nur noch das Coolermaster ATCS 840 (glaub so heißts).

MfG, Paule


----------



## Fabian (24. September 2009)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Ein Modder wird das Gehäuseinnere einfach so lackieren wie er es will,und nicht jeder will einen schwarzen Innenraum haben


----------



## dbpaule (25. September 2009)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Das ist wahr, aber es ist teurer ihn selbst zu bearbeiten!

MFG, Paule


----------



## Revoller (22. November 2009)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Ich finde die Gehäuse ansprechend, vlt. lege ich mir mal eins zu da ich eh noch eins brauche. Allerdings is der Super Tower doch sehr teuer geraten!


----------



## LOGIC (22. November 2009)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

WoW das gehäuße sieht echt gut aus... Das geht in meine richtung was den geschmack angeht.


----------



## poiu (23. November 2009)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

gibt es das eigentlich zu kaufen ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es ist zwar gelistet, aber nicht lieferbar 

Compucase 98R9BR-EF schwarz/rot Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

übrigens verteckt compucase in Hilden ein sondermodel 


ich find ja hässlich, aber über geschmack läst sich streiten und seit Chieftec hasse ich fronttüren 

-> *duck & cover*


----------



## dbpaule (23. November 2009)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Das Sondermodell ist echt schick. Das schwarz-rote ist ein Prototyp und wirds nie zu kaufen geben. Macht echt was her, aber mein Geschmack ist es nicht, was die Farbgebung angeht. Das 98R9 hab ich im Übrigen im Betrieb und bin äußerst zufrieden damit. Habs aber nicht gekauft sondern als Reviewsample bekommen. Die Verarbeitung und die kleinen aber sinnigen Besonderheiten machen es zu meinem momentanen Favoriten. Von der Funktionalität her gibts kaum bessere. Natürlich ist das nix für Modder oder so. Da würde ich liebe die bekannten A-Brands nehmen, die ja nun einschlägig bekannt sind.
Total praktisch an dem Teil ist, dass es E-ATX-Größe hat und man so einfach im Inneren mal locker nen 3er-Radiator unterbringen kann. Am besten find ich:
- Schlitten
- HDD-Käfig
- PSU-Arretierung

LG, Paule


----------



## Terence Skill (23. November 2009)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*



Compucase schrieb:


> COUGAR ist ein Teil von HEC/Compucase Enterprises, also eine "eigenständige" Abteilung. Daher gebürt schon HEC / Compucase der Respekt


 
Naja du gehst ja auch nich zu vw und schwärmst was audi für tolle autos baut... *g
Aber es ist erstaunlich wie schnell der name "cougar" zur erfolgsstory wurde. Bringt doch mal ein weiss-oranges case in klavierlackoptik raus...möglichst groß aber nicht so verspielt,wie der alienware-schrott^^ ihr würdet mir eine menge arbeit ersparen 

MfG Terence


----------



## LOGIC (23. November 2009)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Das gehäuse sollte doch eher in Orange sein das wäre doch mal was oder ?!! würde gut zum NT passen..und den rest würd man auch gut in schwarz oder orange machen können.


----------



## Terence Skill (23. November 2009)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

nun, ich würde eine farbkombi anbieten die es so nich nicht gibt. schwarz is ja ma sowas von lahm, da kann ich mir ein case von jedem x beliebigen hersteller kaufen. Weiss-orange, oder auch anders herum in klavierlack wäre auf jeden fall ein eye-candy, was du so noch nie gesehen hast. aber ich seh schon das die arbeit wohl an mir hängen bleibt... *g


----------



## Revoller (24. November 2009)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Also den Super Tower in Schwarz Orange wär schon echt klasse, würde ich mir auch sofort zulegen dann!


----------



## dbpaule (24. November 2009)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Nur aufgrund des Farbschemas? Midgard!? Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass da was passieren wird... Sorry wegen der Eigenwerbung: 


> *Was passiert in nächster Zeit bei Ihnen im Bereich der Gehäuse?*
> 
> Bisher haben wir zwei Cases, die unter der Marke Cougar angesiedelt sind – 6XR9 und 98R9. Hier sehen wir den größten Nachholbedarf. Die zwei genannten Gehäuse sind noch unter der Marke Compucase auf den Markt gekommen. Bei der Entwicklung haben wir uns auch sehr stark an die ATX-Norm gehalten. Somit sind die bisherigen Gehäuse auch nicht die interessantesten obwohl sie gut sind. Auch das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis versuchen wir auf diesem Gebiet zu verbessern. Vorrangig müssen wir aber unsere Personalstruktur noch in diesem Gebiet erweitern, was nicht heißt, dass wir nicht bereits dabei sind, neue Gehäuse zu entwickeln. Doch etwas Halbgares soll nicht auf dem Markt erscheinen, daher lassen wir uns Zeit.
> 
> ...



LG, Paule


----------



## Revoller (25. November 2009)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Kommt dieses Gehäuse auch noch als Supertower mit der normalen Front aber der selben Farbkombi auf den Markt?:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dbpaule (26. November 2009)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Das glaub ich eher nicht. Warum sonst sollte man dieses Design entwickeln? Aber ich würd den Supertower a.k.a. 98R9 auch lieber in der Standard-Version mit dieser Farbkombi sehen wollen als mit diesem Design. Ein schwarzer Innenraum wäre schon ein Anfang.

LG, Paule

P.S.: Hastn Link für den Beitrag von CB?


----------



## Malkav85 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Ich würde mich mal über ein Gehäuse freuen, in dem man einen Quad Radi verbauen kann. Egal ob mit 120er oder 140er Lüftern


----------



## dbpaule (26. November 2009)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Wie lang ist ein Quad? 55cm? Ein Triple-Radi passt in das 98R9. Quad-Radiatoren sind aber auch nicht grad der Standard soweit ich weis, würde aber in das Case passen, wenn du den HDD-Käfig entfernst. Von der Höhe gesehen, hast du aber ausreichend Platz, denle ich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG, Paule


----------



## Malkav85 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

sieht puristisch aus, aber ok  Werds mir mal googeln


----------



## dbpaule (26. November 2009)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Kann man so nicht sagen. Das 98R9 von Cougar/Compucase bietet einige Clous:
- MoBo-Schlitten
- HDD-Käfig
- NT-Arretierung
- 5,25"-Befestigungssystem
- HDD-Arretierung
- E-ATX-Tray

Ist von innen aber eben mausgrau! Aber das kann man ja zum Glück ändern!

LG, Paul


----------



## Painkiller (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Und die Tage ziehen ins land...^^

Gibts schon was neues von der Cougar-Gehäuse-Front....


----------



## LOGIC (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Hab nichts näheres gesehen oder gelesen.


----------



## Compucase (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Jein. Es gibt etwas aber nicht jetzt. Ich sag nur - kommt zur CeBIT und besucht unseren Stand.


----------



## LOGIC (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Na das hört sich doch vielversprechend an !


----------



## Painkiller (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

mhm, und du willst uns wirklich keinen tipp geben?

Nicht mal einen kleinen...^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Hat er doch.
Einfach den Messestand besuchen.


----------



## dbpaule (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*



Compucase schrieb:


> Jein. Es gibt etwas aber nicht jetzt. Ich sag nur - kommt zur CeBIT und besucht unseren Stand.



Freu mich schon auf unser Treffen an dem Stand. Wirds denn auch fertig bis dato?

LG, Paule


----------



## LOGIC (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Hoffentlich ist das Gehäuse auch gut durchdacht ! Wie z.b. das Corsair Obsidian 800D.


----------



## Compucase (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

@dbPaule
Stelle Dir ein Bier kalt 

@Logic
Wie sagte ein in Deutscland lebender Holländer....Lass disch überrasche...


----------



## Painkiller (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*



Compucase schrieb:


> @dbPaule
> Stelle Dir ein Bier kalt
> 
> @Logic
> Wie sagte ein in Deutscland lebender Holländer....Lass disch überrasche...





Kanns kaum erwarten... *sabber*


----------



## weizenleiche (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Oh dann werd ich auch mal auf der CeBIT vorbeischaun^^
Ich wette das Case ist Orange


----------



## dbpaule (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Alleine schon wegen dem Bier werd ich pünktlich zum vereinbarten Termin da sein.

LG, Paule


----------



## LOGIC (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Ich komm leider nicht vorbei  Aber ich hoffe ihr postet hier ein ppar keline bildchen


----------



## schrubby67 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

kann man auch in Hilden ein kaufen ? so ab Werk


----------



## Compucase (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Hallo Schrubby,
leider ist das nicht möglich.


----------



## schrubby67 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Schade , Ich Kann Mich Nicht Entscheiden ob ich das 700 oder 1000 nehmen soll


----------



## dbpaule (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Kommt drauf an wofür! Das 1000er ist mit DC-DC ausgestattet, hat mehr Anschlussmöglichkeiten, ist dafür aber auch etwas länger, wenn ichs richtig in Erinnerung hab. Das 700er hab ich auch im Betrieb. Sehr stabil und wird nie sehr warm. Sein Lüfter wird erst bei extremer Belastung wahrnehmbar. Wenn ich mir dein Sys in der Sig mal so anschaue, dann solltest du vielleicht auch darüber nachdenken, das CM550 zu nehmen. Denn deine Komponenten nehmen unter Last sicher nicht mehr als 320W, wenn überhaupt. Das liegt dann so bei 60% Auslastung des NTs. Im Idle sind bestimmt knappe 140W...? Stell dir mal vor, wie gering der Wirkungsgrad dann beim 1000er wäre! Wenn du aber Quad-Sli oder CrossFire X benutzen willst in Zukunft, dann ist das CM1000 sicherlich keiner verkehrte Wahl und aus den Cougar-Produkten auch das geeignetste.

LG, Paule


----------



## schrubby67 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Danke


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*



dbpaule schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wofür! Das 1000er ist mit DC-DC ausgestattet, hat mehr Anschlussmöglichkeiten, ist dafür aber auch etwas länger, wenn ichs richtig in Erinnerung hab. Das 700er hab ich auch im Betrieb. Sehr stabil und wird nie sehr warm. Sein Lüfter wird erst bei extremer Belastung wahrnehmbar. Wenn ich mir dein Sys in der Sig mal so anschaue, dann solltest du vielleicht auch darüber nachdenken, das CM550 zu nehmen. Denn deine Komponenten nehmen unter Last sicher nicht mehr als 320W, wenn überhaupt. Das liegt dann so bei 60% Auslastung des NTs. Im Idle sind bestimmt knappe 140W...? Stell dir mal vor, wie gering der Wirkungsgrad dann beim 1000er wäre! Wenn du aber Quad-Sli oder CrossFire X benutzen willst in Zukunft, dann ist das CM1000 sicherlich keiner verkehrte Wahl und aus den Cougar-Produkten auch das geeignetste.
> 
> LG, Paule



*kopf nick + zustimm*

Ein Freund hat auch ein S700, ein super Gerät...^^ 


@ cougar...^^

Ich hoffe ihr habt die Staubfilter bei den Gehäusen nicht vergessen....^^ xD


----------



## dbpaule (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Ja, das S700 ist ein feines NT, hatte das ja auch mal kurzzeitig. Mir ist immer wichtig bei so starken und schicken NTs, dass das Sleeve einwandfrei ist und die Kabel lang sind. Das war grad so der Fall. Bei dem CM700 hat Cougar ja nachgearbeitet inzwischen. Da ist besonders das CPU-Kabel länger! Das CM700 find ich fast besser als das S700, weils kürzer ist und die Effizienz ja nun wirklich nur minimal schlechter ist. 

LG, Paule


----------



## windows (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Kann man das Gehäuse auch gleich auf der Cebit kaufen oder wird es da nur vorgestellt und kommt ein paar Monate später in den Handel wie beim Obsidian?

MFG
windows


----------



## Compucase (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Auf der CeBIT wird nichts verkauft, dafür ist die Messe ja nicht da.
Es wird also erst danach in den Handel kommen.


----------



## dbpaule (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Aha, das ist ja interessant. Also geht das präsentierte Case über einen Mod hinaus?

LG, Paule


----------



## Malkav85 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Also bisher gibt es ja das Cougar 98R9 Cougar 98R9 schwarz/silber Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland und das 6XR9 Cougar 6XR9 schwarz/silber Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Leider haben beide keine Möglichkeiten für einen Einbau eines Triple Radiators. Daher bin ich gespannt, ob es ein Gehäuse geben wird, in dem der Einbau möglich sein wird.


----------



## dbpaule (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Ein Triple-Radiator passt doch rein! Zumindest in mein 98R9 hab ich einen eingebaut. Allerdings musste ich den am Boden platzieren.

LG, Paule


----------



## schrubby67 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*



Compucase schrieb:


> Auf der CeBIT wird nichts verkauft, dafür ist die Messe ja nicht da.
> Es wird also erst danach in den Handel kommen.


 
Ist es auch möglich einen Foren Preis zu machen  so als Betatester 
Ich will ja eins kaufen, warte halt nur auf das neue


----------



## Compucase (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Schauen wir mal nach der CeBIT, versprechen kann ich aber noch nichts.


----------



## poiu (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

gibt anscheinend ein neues case von HEC ob das auch ein cougar wird, keine Ahnung!

66 Series PC Case::HEC COMPUCASE Enterprise Co., Ltd


----------



## Compucase (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Sei nicht immer so neugierig


----------



## poiu (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

 hab ich jetzt die Katze aus dem Sack gelassen^^


----------



## LOGIC (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Ich glaube er gibt nicht nach


----------



## nfsgame (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Hmmm, auf den Bildern sieht das Case sehr sehr wackelig aus, jedenfalls ist die Materialdicke nicht so besonders meiner Meinung nach .


----------



## Compucase (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

nein, aber du bist halt neugierig.
Ab Dienstag ist eh CeBIT, kommt einfach mal vorbei.

Und die Angaben auf der taiwanesischen Hauptseite sind allgemein. Cases im deutschen Lager sind immer mit stärkerem Material ausgestattet sowie auch in einigen Details anders.


----------



## poiu (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

bin  100% da, leider  erst am Samstag da meine Mitfahrtgelegenheit nur Sa kann^^ 

aber bin neugierig was ihr neues zeigt^^


----------



## Mick Jogger (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Ich möchte auch auf die Cebit darf aber nicht!

Mich würde ein Miditower von Cougar sehr interessiern!


----------



## windows (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Dann werde ich wohl gezwungen auf die Cebit zu gehen.


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Das letzte gepostete Case sieht aber stark nach nem Antec aus


----------



## Painkiller (14. September 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

*Pust, Pust*

Hab mal den Staub vom Thread gepustet.

Gibts in Richtung Cases was neues? Oder ist alles noch Top Secret? xD


----------



## dbpaule (14. September 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Ist "Top Secrete". Aber ja, da gibts was neues 

LG, Paule


----------



## Painkiller (14. September 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Nanu? Woher hast du die Infos? Link pls!


----------



## dbpaule (14. September 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Sorry, Top-Secret heißt leider, dass es keinen Link gibt. Telefon ftw. 

LG, Paule


----------



## Compucase (15. September 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Ruhe hier. Ab in die Ecke, Gesicht zur Wand - und Schweigen!


----------



## Painkiller (15. September 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Erwischt! Raus mit der Sprache!  Bin ein neugieriger Mensch.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. September 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Umso geheimnisvoller man es macht, desto mehr Erwartungen hat man. Also übertreibt es nicht und rückt Infos raus *g*


----------



## Compucase (15. September 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Alles zu seiner Zeit. Solange nichts 100% fest steht, werde ich keine Infos rausrücken, sonst heißt es nachher "Aber es wurde XY angekündigt, nun fehlt das Feature aber" etc.
Also, erst wenn ich die abgestempelten Unterlagen auf dem Tisch habe gibt es Infos.


----------



## Painkiller (15. September 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Ist ja wenigstens schon mal gut zu wissen, das ihr an neuen Cases arbeitet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*



Compucase schrieb:


> Alles zu seiner Zeit. Solange nichts 100% fest steht, werde ich keine Infos rausrücken, sonst heißt es nachher "Aber es wurde XY angekündigt, nun fehlt das Feature aber" etc.
> Also, erst wenn ich die abgestempelten Unterlagen auf dem Tisch habe gibt es Infos.


 
Ist bestimmt wie bei Xigmatek, da wird was von Cooler Master nachgebaut.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*



Compucase schrieb:


> Ruhe hier. Ab in die Ecke, Gesicht zur Wand - und Schweigen!


Was denn?
Kann ja jeder wissen, dass ihr Gehäuse mit fix verbauten NT´s entwickelt.


----------



## dbpaule (16. September 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt wie bei Xigmatek, da wird was von Cooler Master nachgebaut.



Was macht dich da so sicher, dass Cougar das auch macht? Denk dran, dass die Compucase als Mutterkonzern haben, da können sich die Leutz von Cougar bedienen...

LG, Paule


----------



## Revoller (19. September 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Gehäuse mit Netzteilen von Cougar wär sicher ne gute Idee!
Mit nem ansprechenden Design versteht sich. 

Die A-xxx Serie würde sich da sicher anbieten oder?


----------



## Zoon (19. September 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Wäre sicher ne gute Idee, früher gabs ja auch Gehäuse mitz Netzteilen im Bundle, wobei eher aus der Chinaböller Klasse.

Könnt ja in euren Case das "Schlangehaut" Design für Sleeves bei den Kabel für Frontpanel aufgreifen wie bei den Netzteilen.


----------



## Revoller (19. September 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*



Zoon schrieb:


> Wäre sicher ne gute Idee, früher gabs ja auch Gehäuse mitz Netzteilen im Bundle, wobei eher aus der Chinaböller Klasse.
> 
> Könnt ja in euren Case das "Schlangehaut" Design für Sleeves bei den Kabel für Frontpanel aufgreifen wie bei den Netzteilen.



Das kann man sicher mit 1-2 Gehäusen machen, die übrigen sollte man eher schlicht halten um auch die breite Masse ansprechen zu können. Im Büro braucht man keine Rechner die aussehen wien Hochhaus oder so. Preislich im Rahmen zu bleiben ist viel wichtiger, sonst sind die Gehäuse kaum für Komplettsysteme verwendbar.


----------



## Painkiller (20. September 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Ein NT-Case-Bundle wäre schon was feines. 

Kommt aber auch auf die Cases an. Die müssen Design/Leistungs-Technisch natürlich auch erstmal gefallen/überzeugen.


----------



## Zoon (20. September 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*



Revoller schrieb:


> Das kann man sicher mit 1-2 Gehäusen machen, die übrigen sollte man eher schlicht halten um auch die breite Masse ansprechen zu können. Im Büro braucht man keine Rechner die aussehen wien Hochhaus oder so. Preislich im Rahmen zu bleiben ist viel wichtiger, sonst sind die Gehäuse kaum für Komplettsysteme verwendbar.



Naja für Büro Office etc. sind ja die "normalen" Linien von HEC Compucase denkbar, während sich Cougar doch schon mehr an den typischen Heimuser mit performanten und gut aussehenden Rechnern richtet ...


----------



## Revoller (20. September 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Naja in meinen Systemen verbaue ich andere Gehäuse mit Cougar Netzteilen, die Hec Netzteile nehmen sich preislich auch kaum was gegenüber der A-Serie. Und warum nich wirklich auch mal günstige Gehäuse mit den A-Serien Netzteilen anbieten? Brauch ja nur eins mit nem entsprechenden Design sein und es geht weg wie nix. LC-Power hat son Gehäuse (683?) was sich wirklich als Multimedia-PC verbauen lässt,nur das 420W Netzteil is Käse. Da setzt ich auch ein Cougar rein damit das System auch was leisten kann und ich nich unbedingt probleme bekomme mit defekten nur weil ich ne 450 GTS verbaue. 
Dann bin ich eben teurer als die Konkurrenz, aber der gebotene Gegenwert ist dafür gegeben (80+ Bronze). Ich hoffe das ich auf der Schiene weiter fahren kann und nich auf 0815 umschwenken muss.

Ich möchte die anderen Hersteller in keinsterweise schlecht reden, dazu fehlt mir auch die Erfahrung mit allen Marken, allerdings möchte ich eben verhindern das ich eine hohe Ausfallrate durch Netzteildefekte bekomme.

Und jetzt bin ich mal wieder weit vom eigentlichen Thema abgedriftet,entschuldigt bitte.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

*Plumps* Da bin ich wieder.^^

Gibts schon was neues, Christian?


----------



## Compucase (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Leider nichts für die Öffentlichkeit


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Cougar-Gehäuse*

Dann schick mir ne PN. 
Hab bis jetzt auch immer die Klappe gehalten.


----------

